# Lindsey Graham



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone watch House of Cards? Lindsye Graham could be the character Frank Underwood. The weasel was just on saying Rubio or Cruz can't beat Hillary. He says Jeb is prepared and ready because he has had eight hurricanes in some time he defined. Good grief hurricanes make you qualified to be president? What a backstabber. What he wants is another guy in the Whitehouse to keep doing the same thing Obama is doing, but under the republican banner instead of democrat. 
He brags about what he knows, but look how far he went in the race. Then he brags about supporting McCain in New Hampshire. Well look how well McCain did in the election. I listen to Lindsey Graham, but not to take his advise. You learn from people who do things right, and you learn from people who do things wrong. You can learn listening to Lindsey Graham because you can be quite confident he is wrong.


----------

